# JD 4100 compact front wheel jumping



## billyboohi (Nov 5, 2011)

my 4100 starting jumping in and out of 4x4 drive forward and backward. Oil leaking from right wheel assembly. Sound like an front wheel drive car when you cut the wheel real hard and the steering knuckles start binding. Can you help me or direct me to some place for things to look at. I have the tractor jacked up put would like to know what I am looking for. Thanks [email protected] direct or how ever.


----------

